# What are you having for favours?



## NuKe

I think I've decided on heart lollipops- 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=370354569257&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

and im going to make seed paper, make them into labels and tie them onto the lolly stick! What are you having??


----------



## candeur

We're going to have mini welsh lovespoons, with ribbon tied on them with our names and date on. Love the heart lollipop idea! x


----------



## twiggy56

im guna be keeping my eye on this thread because im still undecided! :dohh:


----------



## cucumber

We had personalised M&M's with our names and the date on them. Had to order from the USA but they went down really well :thumbup:


----------



## marley2580

Tree seeds with a little bag of compost


----------



## chazzette

we are giving everyone a lucky dip lottery ticket. Going to roll them up and tie pruple ribbon around each one to make it prettier :)


----------



## NuKe

i never even thought of the lottery ticket idea, until i saws holders for them to give as favours last night!! id be annoyed if someone won tho!!


----------



## charmedlassie

cucumber said:


> We had personalised M&M's with our names and the date on them. Had to order from the USA but they went down really well :thumbup:

Thats what I'm getting!! :happydance:


----------



## cucumber

charmedlassie said:


> cucumber said:
> 
> 
> We had personalised M&M's with our names and the date on them. Had to order from the USA but they went down really well :thumbup:
> 
> Thats what I'm getting!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Great choice - we loved ours and got sooo many comments!


----------



## superbecks

We're also having lottery tickets too....i think!!!


----------



## princessellie

im going traditional and having pink or black organza bags with 5 sugared almonds in :) x


----------



## honeybee2

we're having a sweetie buffet and each guest will have a clear celophane bag on their place setting with a little black ribbon saying 'fill me' on it x


----------



## divershona

honeybee2 said:


> we're having a sweetie buffet and each guest will have a clear celophane bag on their place setting with a little black ribbon saying 'fill me' on it x

i was thinking of doing a sweetie buffet too, any idea's where to get the sweets from? the place's i've seen seem really expensive.


----------



## princessellie

thats a really lovely idea that actually, i like it x


----------



## NuKe

ebay!!!


----------



## Kayley

I LOVE the sweet buffet idea! Do you know of macro? You can go there and buy TONS of different sweets!

I'm unsure of the lottery ticket idea because I know i would feel really peeved if somebody won big lol


----------



## twiggy56

divershona said:


> honeybee2 said:
> 
> 
> we're having a sweetie buffet and each guest will have a clear celophane bag on their place setting with a little black ribbon saying 'fill me' on it x
> 
> i was thinking of doing a sweetie buffet too, *any idea's where to get the sweets from?* the place's i've seen seem really expensive.Click to expand...




Kayley said:


> I LOVE the sweet buffet idea! *Do you know of macro?* You can go there and buy TONS of different sweets!

Theres one 40 mins from you in Edinburgh hun...https://www.makro.co.uk/servlet/PB/menu/1049481_l2/index.html


----------



## twiggy56

Or costco or Booker, or any wholesale place near you really! Costco is next to Ikea in Edin but you need to have a business card for both costco and booker though?

We'v got a wholesalers here in Dundee its called 'Paperchase' where we can get our sweets for our sweetie buffet, possibly an independent wholesalers near you that you could search for?


----------



## Angelblue

We were thinking about doing the lottery tickets and then getting the dj to announce the numbers that night because we're getting married on a saturday, but I LOVE the sweetie buffet idea dunno if OH will go for it - how do you know how many sweets to buy? what if people are greedy? I suppose its enough to fill each bag duh - just answered my own question lol


----------



## kintenda

We are having a local chocolate company make hearts - 1 milk, 1 plain and 1 white - which will be wrapped in hot pink foil and then put into purple tulle :)


----------



## NuKe

i think ive changed my mind!!! ive bought wee leopard print bags to match my dress, and i think im oging to put in- a temporary tattoo, lollipop, seed paper and a personalised teabag! what do u think?


----------



## divershona

NuKe said:


> i think ive changed my mind!!! ive bought wee leopard print bags to match my dress, and i think im oging to put in- a temporary tattoo, lollipop, seed paper and a personalised teabag! what do u think?

that sounds really good :)


----------



## NuKe

the only reasonably priced personalised teabags i can find are in the US and its $57 for 50, but then over $60 for shipping! no wayyyyyyyy.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I think I would be over the moon if I brought someone a ticket and they won? x


----------



## NuKe

i wouldnt lol, id be ragin. unless they paid for my honeymoon.


----------



## NuKe

whoops, wrong thread! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







rainbow_single_balloon_arch.136141714_large.jpg
File size: 56 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kayley

I would be happy if they won a couple of thousand but if they won big I would be pretty peed lol


----------



## NuKe

lmao! i love the biscuit idea!!


----------



## Angelblue

My OH liked the sweetie buffet idea with the bags on table with 'eat me' tag! I'm quite surprised I didnt think he'd go for it! Thanks for the idea, I found this pic which is a pretty display idea...
 



Attached Files:







sweetie buffet.jpg
File size: 139.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## twiggy56

NuKe said:


> i think ive changed my mind!!! ive bought wee leopard print bags to match my dress, and i think im oging to put in- a temporary tattoo, lollipop, seed paper and a personalised teabag! what do u think?

aww So nice!!


----------



## puddytat

we are going to have sugared almonds wrapped in sheer fabric tied with ribbon (which goes with the colour theme)


----------



## Timid

We're having Origami paper and instructions on each table for everyone to have a go with rather than sweets etc which we didn't feel was our personality.


----------



## NuKe

thats BRILLIANT idea!


----------



## twiggy56

I love the idea of giving the guests a favour they can 'do'!


----------



## Angelblue

yeah me too im having a good think now


----------



## charmed

hey we have charity support pins for men n female guests, male cancer get checked metal ribbon pins, and cancer support breast cancer cupcake n pink multi ribbon pins, you know the ones which are normally £1 each to buy in shops. we have 100 guests so donated a good amount to each charity which seems more meaning full than sweets. 
hope every likes them! ill explain in my speech what they mean...
hope my idea inspires someone! xx happy planning.
xxx


----------



## Tiff

We went with the Make A Wish foundation charity. :) With our donation to the cause, we get a DJ/Emcee letter to explain to our guests what we did, a small card to place at every guest's setting that says our names and date along with how a generous donation to the Make A Wish foundation has been made on their behalf for being a guest to our wedding. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## Twiglet

We're having Cancer Research pins and 5 sugared almonds :)


----------



## RedRose19

were having chocolate praline truffles two for each person and mint flavour chocs for the children :D


----------



## Jin

we're having love heart sweets in favour boxes to match our colour scheme. And on the top table we are also having personalised wine glass charms.


----------

